# Save the angry grape



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

Boys and Girls, 

The fox has been slowly replacing the angry grape. The angry grape is fading fast and has all but disappeared! 

I am putting out a call to all self respecting and discerning winemakers. We can not sit idly by and let this "foxyness" become more pronounced. It is time to bolster the grape presence! 

What say ye?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Long live the grape!

Maybe we need a poll, so we can put this to an official vote.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Long live the grape!
> 
> Maybe we need a poll, so we can put this to an official vote.


 

Good Idea. I added one.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, the fox and the grape will be watching this closely!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 17, 2014)

Save the Grape!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't understand.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

dralarms said:


> I don't understand.


 

If you notice on Sour_grapes avatar, the image of the fox is "pushing out" the image of the grape.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh, I see. Let the grape live.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

but it's an angry looking grape! Bad grape! Needs pruned away! At least the fox has a smile


----------



## joeswine (Mar 17, 2014)

*angry grape*

WELL THEN THERE IS A CHANCE FOR THE HAPPY RASIN............................................


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> but it's an angry looking grape! Bad grape! Needs pruned away! At least the fox has a smile



Where is the "dislike" button????


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Where is the "dislike" button????


replace it with a happy grape, a good grape


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> replace it with a happy grape, a good grape



How is this?


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> How is this?



yes lets ask his opinion


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2014)

I see the angry grape is fighting back now. Most of the glass of wine is gone again.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I see the angry grape is fighting back now. Most of the glass of wine is gone again.


 
He is right! It is working!

Before 




3/18/2014




3/19/2014.. 





Keep it up folks, show that we do not prefer foxy wines!


----------



## GreginND (Mar 18, 2014)

The grape is angry for a very good reason. It is enslaved by the large alcohol distributors and state tax regulators preventing shipping to any state that it desires to go.

FREE THE GRAPE!

http://freethegrapes.org


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2014)

Let's keep it up guys! Let's not stop till all trace of foxiness is gone!


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't like foxiness in my wine but don't like the angry grape either I voted not fully understanding Can I retract my vote?


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 19, 2014)

GreginND said:


> The grape is angry for a very good reason. It is enslaved by the large alcohol distributors and state tax regulators preventing shipping to any state that it desires to go.
> 
> FREE THE GRAPE!
> 
> http://freethegrapes.org



FREE THE GRAPE! and hopefully this will make the grape happy!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 20, 2014)

*WHAT THE HELL MAN??!!!!*





After all of this, you trade both the Fox and the Angry Grape for a Guzzling Gater??? 

All I can do is leave you with this most ancient of Hungarian Curses......

May all of your wines taste like the bottom of a Welch's can!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 20, 2014)

Consider it a temporary _homage_ to one of the fallen. (You have seen this avatar before.)

The Fox and the Grape shall return to your previously scheduled programming before too long.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 20, 2014)

I like it, Paul!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 23, 2014)

They're baaaaa-aaack!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2014)

A little too foxy though!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> They're baaaaa-aaack!


 
OK, 

So with 17 votes to get rid of the fox, why is the fox still there?


----------



## GreginND (Mar 24, 2014)

I kind of like both . . .


----------

